# Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist



## unacom (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

I’m trying to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in Canberra/ACT and having my husband included. I have submitted SkillSelect/EOI and Canberra Your Future application form yesterday. Now I’m waiting for an invitation and just thought maybe I should get all the documents ready so when I get an invitation I can apply for visa 190 straight away.

So after having a look at this link for a document checklist of Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) (Since I can't post a link, Google "visa 190 document checklist" then the first result is the one I was having a look at). This is what I have come up with:

*EOI Points breakdown:*
-Age (18-24): 25 points
- English Language Ability (Proficient): 10 points
- Level of educational qualification attained (At least a Bachelor Degree): 15 points
- State/Territory Nomination (ACT): 5 points
- Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years (1,5 year): 5 points
- Australian Study Requirement - for skilled migration: 5 points
- Not claiming partner’s skill
Total: 65 points

_*Checklist*_
1.	Passport – myself
2.	Passport – my husband
3.	Birth Registration – myself
4.	Birth Registration – my husband
5.	Marriage Certificate
6.	Photos of continuing relationship
7.	Joined Bank Account
8.	Joined House Rent paperwork
9.	Dependent Family Member Form (Form 47A)
10.	Health Check – myself
11.	Health Check – my husband
12.	Police Check – myself
13.	Police Check – my husband
14.	CV – myself
15.	CV – my husband
16.	Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment form (Form 80) – myself
17.	Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment form (Form 80) – my husband
18.	Additional personal particulars information form (Form 1221) – myself
19.	Additional personal particulars information form (Form 1221) – my husband
20.	IELTS – myself
21.	IELTS – my husband
22.	Skill Assessment – myself
23.	Employment Reference – myself
24.	Contract – myself
25.	Pay slips – myself
26.	Diploma Certificate – myself
27.	Bachelor certificate – myself
28.	Course Completion Letter – Diploma – myself
29.	Course Completion Letter – Bachelor – myself
30.	Certified Academic Transcript – Diploma – myself
31.	Certified Academic Transcript – Bachelor – myself
32.	Bank Statements – myself
33.	Bank Statements – my husband

Can someone please kindly check if the documents checklist I have come up with is enough?

I also have these questions hopefully you can help me to answer:

1.	For item number 1 and 2: Is the only photo page of the passport only enough? Or I need to scan the entire passport.
2.	For item number 3 and 4: Does Birth Certificate has to be translated into English and certified before I submit?
3.	For item number 9: Does my husband have to fill out this form.
4.	For item 10 and 11: Can I perform a health check before I receive the invitation just to save some time? Or I can only do that until immigration department tell me to do so.
5.	For item 23: Does my husband have to submit his Employment Reference as well if I’m not claiming partner’s skill?
6.	For item 24: Does my husband have to submit his contract as well if I’m not claiming partner’s skill?
7.	For item 25: Does my husband have to submit his payslips as well if I’m not claiming partner’s skill?
8.	For qualifications: Does my husband have to submit paperwork such as Bachelor Certificate, Academic Transcript or Course Completion Letter as well if I’m not claiming partner’s skill?
9.	Does all these documents in the checklist above has to be certified?
10.	Does the number of dependents (my husband in this case) affect the decision and processing time of visa grant?

Thank you for taking your time to read this and helping me out, I really appreciate it. Have a nice day


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unacom said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m trying to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in Canberra/ACT and having my husband included. I have submitted SkillSelect/EOI and Canberra Your Future application form yesterday. Now I’m waiting for an invitation and just thought maybe I should get all the documents ready so when I get an invitation I can apply for visa 190 straight away.
> 
> ...



1. Generally the passports have addresses etc. On a separate page. You may give that page also. Entire passport is not necessary
2. All documents submitted to DIBp have to be translated in English through an appropriate translator 
3. NO
4. You can do before lodging visa
5. Not required
6. Not required
7. Not required 
8. Not required per se. But may be required to be submitted to prove functional English 
9. No documents need to be certified as long as they are scanned in colour
10. Should not make a major difference in processing time in my opinion

Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi friends,

Need an help. I got an invitation to apply visa. My query is in the immi account do we need to upload all coloured scanned copies with notary attestion ?. because i have all black and white scanned copies with notary attestion. is it ok if i upload all black and white scanned copies with attestion. kindly reply me Asap. Thank you,



Regards,

Venkat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatfcb said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Need an help. I got an invitation to apply visa. My query is in the immi account do we need to upload all coloured scanned copies with notary attestion ?. because i have all black and white scanned copies with notary attestion. is it ok if i upload all black and white scanned copies with attestion. kindly reply me Asap. Thank you,
> 
> ...


You can upload the black and white scanned copies with attestation also
I used a mixture of both coloured scans and black and white as per easy availability 

Whichever is easier for you 

Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## jassu2 (Jul 19, 2017)

got for 190 visa invite.. do we need to get skilled employment assessment done???


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

unacom said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m trying to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in Canberra/ACT and having my husband included. I have submitted SkillSelect/EOI and Canberra Your Future application form yesterday. Now I’m waiting for an invitation and just thought maybe I should get all the documents ready so when I get an invitation I can apply for visa 190 straight away.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Form 1881 is mandatory for main and secondary applicant?
Our agent seems to have missed it then? we are filing visa application in few days, so wanted to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

*form 80*



newbienz said:


> You can upload the black and white scanned copies with attestation also
> I used a mixture of both coloured scans and black and white as per easy availability
> 
> Whichever is easier for you
> ...


Form 80 is needed separately for main applicant and secondary applicant? As in two form 80?


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 1881 is mandatory for main and secondary applicant?
> Our agent seems to have missed it then? we are filing visa application in few days, so wanted to confirm.
> ...


Is that a real Form? never heard of Form 1881. 
But if you are referring to Form 80 and Form 1221, it is recommended to upload them for primary and dependents.


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Form 80 is needed separately for main applicant and secondary applicant? As in two form 80?


yes. separate Form 80 required.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> Is that a real Form? never heard of Form 1881.
> But if you are referring to Form 80 and Form 1221, it is recommended to upload them for primary and dependents.


Yes. Form 1221. My bad.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

You need clear police check from both australia & India


----------

